# Banking in Portugal



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Moving to Portugal?Your guide to expatriate banking services in PortugalPortugal, situated in the far south-west of Europe, is bordered by Spain to the east and the Atlantic Ocean to the west.The Portuguese banking system has changed considerably in recent years, with many Spanish banks opening branches in the country. The Portuguese banking sector emerged from [...]

Click to read the full news article: Banking in Portugal...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

